# Looking for five level one players



## xistknight (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll be running a short game with a scary castle, an inn, and a missing person.

I'll take five people.

You'll be expected to post once per day.

Characters are up to you. Use your imagination.


----------



## hipnotode (Aug 31, 2011)

what system are you using?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

Based on the symbol used for this posting, I would assume 4e is the system of choice. However I will keep an eye to this thread in case it is not.


----------



## xistknight (Sep 1, 2011)

4e.


----------

